# Coffee House favorites



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There are no real dessert only coffee houses here, BUT I've been to NYC and read about them in SF....N.O. has some too....
What are your favorites....
There is a place in NYC near Central Park that does wonderful L'Notre (?) pastries.
I like mocha eclairs. 
Anyone Have a favorite pastry they have just with coffee? Most of the time too rich for dessert.


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

It's not so rich, but the only time I usually have biscotti is when I am in a coffee house. I make it once in a blue moon.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

the last biscotti I made were teeth breakers...


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I Just made cherry and hazelnut biscotti for a play that the AIFW gave on Sunday. they are now my fave. I just got an order for 27 dozen. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited October 16, 2000).]


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Sounds yummy!!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Hello Palmier, and welcome to cheftalk.com. I, myself like all kinds of coffee dippers. It has to be hard to absorb the coffee without breaking and complement the taste of the coffee without taking away from the flavor. And the coffee has to be well rounded from the bean field to the cup. 
As you can see I take my coffee drinking very serious. not to mention my taste for food. It's like being in love. You must always make passion and intigrity become one. Then and only then will you find true romance.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Oh MY CDS you wax poetry....and with pastries
It's good having a kindred passionate spirit on cheftalk.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Why thank you Shroomgirl, you are aren't so bad your self.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For Christmas this season I have orders for upwards of 200# of Biscotti. I think this may be my million dollar idea. They are just sweet enough and dunk well with either coffe or wine or scotch or anything!

"Can it core a apple oh great chef of the future?"


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Biscotti and Scotch??? That's a new one 
Chivas? What's in your biscotti?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Biscotti and Scotch??? That's a new one 
Chivas? What's in your biscotti?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Deviation from the coffee companion biscotti -- has anyone played around with the savory biscotti idea? Does it really fly?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If anyone has would you please include dunking beverage of choice with flavors....this is off my wall.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I did croutons once with a cornbread that came out a little too dry and heavy. I tossed the cubes in butter and baked them, but I'm sure it would have made great biscotti, too.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It would be good with a sun dried tamato biscotti, with that portabello capuccino.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

m brown, I just got an order for 215 more of my cherry and hazelnut biscotti.

How about them apples!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You are such a buster!!!








Congratulations!
Sundried Tomatoes with Black Pepper Biscotti dunked in Red Zin.mmmmmmmmmmm

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited 10-30-2000).]


----------

